# Stool - regularly soft, fluffy, watery



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello All







My first time and it's great to know there is so much support out there. Firstly let me sympathize with all you IBS sufferers, particularly the Ds. It can drive you insane but let's try to keep our chins up and remain as positive as possible.I was diagnosed with IBS-D some years back and tended to get bouts of it when stressed, particularly about health issues. In the past year, after a minor health issue which turned out to be nothing, I have suffered with watery diarrhoea once every 2 to 3 weeks but most of my BMs are very soft and small and often fluffy in shape, colour is good (brown). Oh it would be nice to do something a little more solid!! (does happen occasionally ) I must say however I am fortunate than many of you as my symptoms are generally a lot less severe than many described in this forum. I don't generally get pains, sometimes I feel urgent however. I generally only go 1 or 2 times a day, often feel I need to when I get up but I'd rather hold on as I know at this time of day it will be real loose which I hate. Feeling usually goes away. Always end up going around midmorning to midarvo.Does anyone else suffer from BMs that are always very soft and small and often fluffy (watery)in shape . I am always thinking about it and how "this can't be normal". Had a colonoscopy a few months back, IBS again was diagnosed. GP reckons this might be my normal way of going now. I don't like this "normal" as I always think this can't be right. Other than my IBS issues I feel healthy enough.I hope someone else out there has similar symptoms to me. I certainly would like to share some info, get some assistance and hopefully also help with my experiences.


----------



## fropslack (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm with you. I remember clearly each of my last "good" ones. There was the miracle of 06, and that one summer day in 09. Otherwise, they're never anything but oatmeal-like, or even sandcastle fixin's. I found some good things with activated charcoal in pretty high doses. Absorbent stuff, but not like blueberries are supposed to absorb - those are death for me. I'm still rooting for 'not the rest of my life' like this - it's not much of a life this way. More and more research is going into this thing, we may have to wait, but something is bound to come along. GL.


----------



## justinian (Oct 18, 2011)

fropslack said:


> I'm with you. I remember clearly each of my last "good" ones. There was the miracle of 06, and that one summer day in 09. Otherwise, they're never anything but oatmeal-like, or even sandcastle fixin's. I found some good things with activated charcoal in pretty high doses. Absorbent stuff, but not like blueberries are supposed to absorb - those are death for me. I'm still rooting for 'not the rest of my life' like this - it's not much of a life this way. More and more research is going into this thing, we may have to wait, but something is bound to come along. GL.


I seem to have either constipation or wattery mess that burns like fire. I miss being the younge energetic man I used to be.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With IBS there isn't an anatomical/colon linings problem causing the funny stools, but it can be "normal" for someone with IBS to always have stools that are not the same as before they had IBS.Loose, soft stools are common and some people have those every day for decades without it being a sign that something worse is going on, just how their IBS is.In IBS where the problem is in the regulation of the gut. It takes a pretty well tunes system to get the stool (that starts out liquid) to the end of the colon at just the right time that it comes out "just right".If your "conveyor belt" is no longer running at quite the right speed you can end up with stool that is "not normal" at the end. Some people always run just a bit fast, some people always run just a bit slow, and some people run at a different speed every day so you never see the same stool consistency twice in a row.All of these are "normal" for IBSers, even if not normal for people whose nervous system and other control systems for the gut are working according to spec.If it isn't interfering with your life other than it doesn't look like it used to, you may want to just ignore it as your "new normal". Some people can firm up the stool consistency enough by finding the right amount of fiber for their "new normal", or avoiding foods that tend to speed up the gut like caffiene or fruits with -itols in them.You may see if a bit of a dietary supplement that tends to be a bit constipating (like calcium carbonate) works as that tends to be pretty safe. There are drugs that constipate a bit, but since this doesn't seem disruptive probably best to start with lower risk of side effect approaches first.


----------



## ecarballo (Oct 2, 2011)

Alwaysthinkaboutit said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecarballo (Oct 2, 2011)

I suffer the same symptons as you. My stool is usually soft and does not form or harden. This though is not always the case. I went to Hawaii on holidays and IBS spoiled it. Everytime we went out to eat, I had to make sure I had quick access to a restroom/toilet as I needed to move immediately after. I even avoided food in the plane as the toilets are not comfortable. Anyway, like you I have discussed my problems with my GP. He believes it is a habit I developed because I really often move up to 6 times a day especially after eating or drinking milk, water or spirits. I am scheduled for a colonscopy next week so the GP suggested we wait for the results to weed out what is not wrong with me. If the results are all good, he suggest I try taking lomotil or immodium an hour before I eat and see how we go from there. I will give this a try and hope this does not cause me constipation.I will let you know the progress after my colonsocopy.


----------



## hasmenösfiu (Oct 20, 2011)

Alwaysthinkaboutit said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greetings! You are honoured to receive my first ever blog on this subject! I am one of the fewer males that have sustained PDS-D (prikkelbare darmsyndroom in Nederlands) IBS-D in English. I am a native German speaker but know some other languages as well such as Dutch. Right at this moment I am sustaining an increasing toothache (or gum pain, as I haven't yet been able to get to a dentist quite yet) but in the IBS area, I have for a number of years been experiencing unexplained diarrhoea, bloating, and painful bloating with mainly stool that match the Nr. 6 or 7 on the "Bristol Stool Chart". Thus I too have been experiencing mushy to watery stools. (So, no, you are indeed not alone)! Eventually through a myriad of tests and "rule-outs" I have wound up being myself diagnosed with IBS-D. Yes, though not so frequent (thank goodness) I have had my share of some rather embarrassing publiek accidents! Thus I have experienced the urgency problem as well.I am of Swiss, European, Japanese descent born in Switzerland proper, that accounts for my name that translates to "Starchild" in Japanese as indeed we are all made up of the same basic elements of "star stuff".I have varied interests from electric railways, aviation, astronomy, architecture, LGBT issues, travel (when I can afford it) Buddhism (Nichiren but not SGI) metaphysics, and music, especially classical and electronic contemporary. I also enjoy film especially documentary as well.I seem to be just strapped with two things, not enough funds to do very much right now and IBS. (At times I seem to be "married" to a damn toilet! Boring)! Oh, one thing that I only recently found out, is that Japan also has a high incidence of IBS as well -- especialy the female population. Interesting, but also sad.Sooo... natürlich, I do indeed sympathise with your plight as well. I do have one pressing question: Colour. I am curious whether others have experienced weird colours as well in their motions as well (yellowish, greenish, or other pale light colours). Only if you feel comfortable in replying, I would like to know -- again, just curious to see if I am alone in this or not.You might wish to Google the _Bristol Stool Chart _yourself as it would be a useful tool to explain what evidently we have both been experiencing. "Danke vielmal!" (Thanks much)


----------



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> With IBS there isn't an anatomical/colon linings problem causing the funny stools, but it can be "normal" for someone with IBS to always have stools that are not the same as before they had IBS.Loose, soft stools are common and some people have those every day for decades without it being a sign that something worse is going on, just how their IBS is.In IBS where the problem is in the regulation of the gut. It takes a pretty well tunes system to get the stool (that starts out liquid) to the end of the colon at just the right time that it comes out "just right".If your "conveyor belt" is no longer running at quite the right speed you can end up with stool that is "not normal" at the end. Some people always run just a bit fast, some people always run just a bit slow, and some people run at a different speed every day so you never see the same stool consistency twice in a row.All of these are "normal" for IBSers, even if not normal for people whose nervous system and other control systems for the gut are working according to spec.If it isn't interfering with your life other than it doesn't look like it used to, you may want to just ignore it as your "new normal". Some people can firm up the stool consistency enough by finding the right amount of fiber for their "new normal", or avoiding foods that tend to speed up the gut like caffiene or fruits with -itols in them.You may see if a bit of a dietary supplement that tends to be a bit constipating (like calcium carbonate) works as that tends to be pretty safe. There are drugs that constipate a bit, but since this doesn't seem disruptive probably best to start with lower risk of side effect approaches first.


Thanks KM, you're right about accepting this as my new normal but it just telling my brain this. I'll keep plugging away. It's certainly re-assuring to hear from someone who makes a bit of sense. I'm sure what you have written will help some of the other readers on this.


----------



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

ecarballo said:


> I suffer the same symptons as you. My stool is usually soft and does not form or harden. This though is not always the case. I went to Hawaii on holidays and IBS spoiled it. Everytime we went out to eat, I had to make sure I had quick access to a restroom/toilet as I needed to move immediately after. I even avoided food in the plane as the toilets are not comfortable. Anyway, like you I have discussed my problems with my GP. He believes it is a habit I developed because I really often move up to 6 times a day especially after eating or drinking milk, water or spirits. I am scheduled for a colonscopy next week so the GP suggested we wait for the results to weed out what is not wrong with me. If the results are all good, he suggest I try taking lomotil or immodium an hour before I eat and see how we go from there. I will give this a try and hope this does not cause me constipation.I will let you know the progress after my colonsocopy.


Good luck with the colonsocopy. Having one is no problem, we just seem to get ourselves worked up over the results. I'm sure they will be fine and I look forward to hearing from you in the near future. I have used imodium sparingly in the past with some reasonable results. I just don't like to have to depend on it. Maybe I'm my own worst enemy ha


----------



## Arch01 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ik heeft buikgriep said:


> Greetings! You are honoured to receive my first ever blog on this subject! I am one of the fewer males that have sustained PDS-D (prikkelbare darmsyndroom in Nederlands) IBS-D in English. I am a native German speaker but know some other languages as well such as Dutch. Right at this moment I am sustaining an increasing toothache (or gum pain, as I haven't yet been able to get to a dentist quite yet) but in the IBS area, I have for a number of years been experiencing unexplained diarrhoea, bloating, and painful bloating with mainly stool that match the Nr. 6 or 7 on the "Bristol Stool Chart". Thus I too have been experiencing mushy to watery stools. (So, no, you are indeed not alone)! Eventually through a myriad of tests and "rule-outs" I have wound up being myself diagnosed with IBS-D. Yes, though not so frequent (thank goodness) I have had my share of some rather embarrassing publiek accidents! Thus I have experienced the urgency problem as well.I am of Swiss, European, Japanese descent born in Switzerland proper, that accounts for my name that translates to "Starchild" in Japanese as indeed we are all made up of the same basic elements of "star stuff".I have varied interests from electric railways, aviation, astronomy, architecture, LGBT issues, travel (when I can afford it) Buddhism (Nichiren but not SGI) metaphysics, and music, especially classical and electronic contemporary. I also enjoy film especially documentary as well.I seem to be just strapped with two things, not enough funds to do very much right now and IBS. (At times I seem to be "married" to a damn toilet! Boring)! Oh, one thing that I only recently found out, is that Japan also has a high incidence of IBS as well -- especialy the female population. Interesting, but also sad.Sooo... natürlich, I do indeed sympathise with your plight as well. I do have one pressing question: Colour. I am curious whether others have experienced weird colours as well in their motions as well (yellowish, greenish, or other pale light colours). Only if you feel comfortable in replying, I would like to know -- again, just curious to see if I am alone in this or not.You might wish to Google the _Bristol Stool Chart _yourself as it would be a useful tool to explain what evidently we have both been experiencing. "Danke vielmal!" (Thanks much)


Gidday from Aussie land. I've checked out the Bristol Stool Chart and I'm about a 6, hmmm. colour is always brown (pale to darker), which is normal. Not sure why you have different colours but it may ay to check with your doctor. All the best!!


----------

